# .22 lever gun suggestions



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Want a Browning, but likely not in my budget. Are the Henry's any good? Gun show coming up this weekend so time is of the essance! Also kinda want a .410 double barrel or pump. My first is a new Hatsan single shot and it's just plain pretty and fun.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Henry's tend to get good reviews.
Older Marlins and Winchesters are also good.
If you across an "Erma Werke", they are excellent little guns made in Germany

Stoeger makes decent shotguns at a reasonable price


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Henry's are nice guns 

as for 410s about the only people I know who want one around here shoot skeet and reload.

not sure how the price of ammo is there but you can buy 2 boxes of 20ga shells for the price of one box of 410 in stores here

a friend bought a Stoger condor over under for his kids , the only shot it for a year or two then it sat , he just sold it in 2015 it sat on the consignment rack for 9 months before it sold he let it go for 200 he had 400 into it and 2 trips back to stoger for problems with light strikes 

the gun only had maybe 7 boxes of shells through it looked like new.

here 410s sit in the rack and 20ga sell quick


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Rossi makes a nice little lever 22lr as well as a gallery model 22lr pump. 
My son has a 20ga. stoger sxs and likes it real well.

 Al


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know about the Henrys but I have 2 Browning BL 22s. One is over 35yrs old the other is new in the box. I like them....


----------



## gundog10 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a Henry lever action 22 and it is a very smooth and accurate little rifle. You won't go wrong by buying one and it will soon become your favorite 22.


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello Ross
Go with the Rossie Pump 22 it is a direct copy of the Winchester Model 62 Gallery gun.
So close most parts are interchangeable with 62 Winchester parts. 
One of the toughest 22 guns on the market ever. Millions of rounds put through them over the years in Carnival Shooting Gallery's. I like pump guns because you "Naturally" bring the gun back on target when you cycle the action. Reliability off the top of the scale.
For something in 410 I agree with other post here, pricey ammo and I do reload.
The only reason I have it around is that I have 4 guns chambered for it that also shoot 45 Long colt Pistol ammo. Tauris Judge Series and the Revolving Rifle version they make.
All shoot well.
The Henry 22 Lever action is a good gun from the ones I have used.
I still prefer my older Winchester 94/22 $$$$
Moving on to real shotguns.
Go 12 Gage Mossberg makes some "Excellent" entry point PUMP shotguns.
Even "Youth" Models that can be "Upgraded" to fit the kids as they grow with simple to install stock spacer segments. 
If your worried about "KICK" with a 12 gage there is lots of "Reduced Recoil" Ammo out there in 12 Gage. Yet you retain the capability to go to heavy hunting loads or God help us Defensive loads as your skills increase, or need changes. Standard Trap load in 12 GA are mild in recoil and easy to come by. Cheep to buy and keep on hand and make good small game loads too.
Once again go with a pump type shotgun. 
My Preferred Pump shotgun is a OLD Remington 870 in 12 gage, 1 short rifle sighted slug barrel and a modified choke shot barrel, takes less than 3 minutes to swap out barrels and no tools needed.
Mossbergs have a changeable barrel system also.
Happy Trails
Good Shooting
hihobaron


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I don't care for the fit, finish or smoothness of action on the Henry's.
Hard to beat a Marlin 39 for the money. The Brownings definitely are better looking, nicer guns than either.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I have 20 and 12 gauges. Picked up a nice Hatsan tactical pump in 12 not long ago. .410 is new to me and fun. Yes the ammo is pricey-ish. Everything I like to do ends up being pricey, thats why I work more than i should! I would luv a Browning, but they're very hard to find here used. I see Mossberg makes a .22 lever, any thoughtx? Gun show this weekend so who knows what I'll come home with. Might be a pump or a combo gun, just not quite on my radar. I NEED a new baitcast reel and rod, so thats some of my time there for sure.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## stockdogtta (Apr 12, 2008)

My 2 Henrys action are smooth as silk. 410's are a ball of fun to shoot. Rossi makes a lever 410 that mite tickle your fancy....sure like mine.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Winchester made a .410 lever action right before they went belly up. I have one still new in the box and it feels like a slick little gun.

I'm going to have to run a few shells today and see how it shoots.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Actually a .410 lever gun would be cool! Never know until you look


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Big Marlin 39A fan here. I grew up shooting an older one. However, I purchased a new one in 1981 that FD was a lemon. That thing made me want to pull my hair out. Several years after buying it I held it out at arms length and looked down the sight plane. The darn front sight was mounted a degree or so off kilter to the right. Now, get this. A few years ago I bought a 336 30-30 second hand, got to looking at it, same thing!  Not a problem if you are a scope person, but I'm open sights. 
Lesson learned twice! Hold it at arms length, and see how everything balances. 
Still, I think the older 39As are sweet, sweet, sweet!


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

My little Henry instantly became my fave small game rifle. Everyone who shoots it falls in love.

Out of the box it shot smaller groups than my 10/22 did. The addition of a fiberoptic front sight has been a huge plus. It's light to carry, points naturally, operates smoothly and reliably.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey,
I keep a Marlin 39A myself its ridiculously accurate, little gun is ---- near as consistent with ammo it likes, as my elderly Mossberg's, which are a little frightening.
Finding out what type of ammo your 22lr likes is a subject I haven't seen enough on lately. 
I have a friend who claims I don't hunt squirrels I assassinate them! (hell yea I'm bragging wouldn't you!)


Dutch


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Nothing at the show but theres another next weekend. Local shop has a long term want which might steal the show. A SA Browning in 22 grade 2 I think but near flawless and Belgian made. Its priced right I'd better make it mine while its in town


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well I passed on the Browning for now. Found an Ithica M49R. Needs the detent spring for the cartridge block. Should be fixed by late next week hopefully.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It looks like a fun little toy!
Ithica makes quality guns too, but they aren't too common anymore


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well wow my buddy Tim had it fixed up by today! Snapped off 50 rounds before the rain started and it was flawless through its action. Didn't check the targets as it really rained but I already know i need a 30-30 lever gun!  And I am buying Federal .22 from now on


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

federal is good stuff I also like CCI both owned by ATK so nearly the same stuff


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ross said:


> Well wow my buddy Tim had it fixed up by today! Snapped off 50 rounds before the rain started and it was flawless through its action. Didn't check the targets as it really rained but I already know* i need a 30-30* lever gun!  And I am buying Federal .22 from now on


You'd have more fun with a 44 or 357, and there's not much one will do that the others won't


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

BFF is right. A pistol round is a great deal of fun. I want one in 45lc. It's next on the list. But a ways away. To many farm projects at the moment.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well that's a thought too. Can a .357 mag rifle shoot 38 special like a revolver?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Ross said:


> Well that's a thought too. Can a .357 mag rifle shoot 38 special like a revolver?


Yes they can 99% of the time. The case is just a little shorter. I've only seen one rossi that would shoot but sometimes it would feed nose up and scar the lead. But that's rare. Most will shoot it just fine. That's why it's such a great versitile round when the gun is chambered in 357. Lots of choices of ammo.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well its a thought. Lots and lots of 30-30s to choose from but maybe theres a reason. .357 mag is a revolver interest i have anyhow.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

There's nothing like a good lever gun.
I have 2 Winchester 94s in 30-30, a 9422 and a beat up Henry 22 lever gun.
I like the Henry, but the Winchester is a better gun as far as I'm concerned.
My brother has a Marlin 22 lever gun that is better than both.
That Ithaca is one good looking gun. :thumb:


----------

